# Beauty The Boer :-)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is Red White and Beautiful... aka Beauty.  She just turned 7 weeks old today. We love this sweet girl. She'll be going to Bayou Boers in TX in June... we will certainly miss her! But she couldn't be going to a better place.  

Amber you got yourself a nice doe.  I am worried she's gonna beat Liberty at the show in 2 weeks! I would not be happy!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She looks very nice


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Maybe if they dont want her i would take her you wont be stuck with her


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

If she ever decides not to take her we'll certainly keep her!!  Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Nope I still want her! Hahaha




She is so pretty!

Maybe Liberty is just going thru a stage right now. I am sure Liberty will beat her! But either way they are both just as gorgeous!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

She us getting sooo big!!!!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, she is beautiful!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  

We just got back from the show... I am sooooo tired to say the least.  I'll post more about it later. What a fun weekend!


----------

